# eight inches of rain annually



## ComicMonster

Hello everyone! I'm having a hard time trying to "_translate_" into Spanish measurement units this USA meteorological statement: 

"Cursed with less than *eight inches of rain annually* and a saline water supply, the village agriculture was limited to winter tomatoes grown for export."

My try: "Los cultivos del pueblecito padecían los efectos de una pluviometría anual inferior a *los veinte centímetros* ¿por metro cuadrado? " .

In Spain —and I guess in Europe too—, this measurement will be given in "*litros por metro cuadrado*", but I am no mathematician (at all! ) and I am unable to guess by myself how many "*litros por metro cuadrado*" is "*eight inches of rain*".

I've tried to figure it out by myself llogink in the Net, but I don't understand this galore of explanations with "pluviometers", "inches", "volumes", "multiplications" and so on…

What I need is the correct equivalence in "*litros por metro cuadrado*", and I was wondering if this marvellous WR forum would be able to take me out of this hot seat…

With a trillion litres per square meter of thanks in advance, 

CM


----------



## ComicMonster

Any suggestion…?


----------



## vicdark

Normalmente la precipitación pluvial en el sistema inglés se mide en pulgadas y en el sistema métrico se expresa en milímetros, sin consideración de la superficie.  De manera que las 8 pulgadas de lluvia equivalen simplemente a 203 milímetros (mm).

Si las 8 pulgadas incluyeran una superficie (por ejemplo 8 pulg por pie cuadrado) entonces podrías convertirlas a mm por metro cuadrado.


----------



## ComicMonster

Entonces, ¿puedo dejarlo más o menos así, sin más?: "…una pluviometría anual inferior a los *veinte centímetros*". (Porque 8 pulgadas son eso, 20 cms.)

Gracias por la respuesta, 

CM


----------



## vicdark

Puedes, pero en vez de pluviometría yo diría precipitación anual, y en vez de 20 centrímetros podría 200,3 mm.

(8 pulgadas = 200,3 milímetros = 20,3 cm)


----------



## ComicMonster

De acuerdo, "precipitación anual" pues. Los de los centímetros tal vez lo deje, ya que no se trata en absoluto de un libro de meteorología (en el que deba primar la exactitud), sino de una obra de historia de la matemática en la que se da cuenta de un suceso ocurrido en la localidad española de Palomares (la caída accidental de cuatro bombas nucleares estadounidenses, en 1966, y la posterior búsqueda —en la que intervendrían matemáticos y estadísticos especializados en el rastreo de minas y otros artefactos—). El tema pluviométrico se menciona sólo de pasada, para indicar que la región era muy pobre en términos agrícolas, debido, entre otras cosas al clima semidesértico. Ésa era también la razón de que tratara yo de buscar una expresión más "coloquial" que pudiera transmitirle al lector apresurado la idea de que la cifra de lluvias que se ofrece es muy baja —lo que no sé si ocurre al hablarle de milímetros o centímetros—.

De todas formas te agradezco mucho la ayuda, de veras. Por lo menos puedo poner unas cantidades con la tranquilidad de saber que no estoy metiendo la pata.

Mil gracias otra vez,  

CM


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es tal como dijo Vicdark, la precipitación se da en unidades de longitud (sean milímetros o pulgadas o ....) porque se refiere a la altura que alcanza el agua recolectada en un recipiente "de caras paralelas" por así decirlo, o sea: un prisma rectangular, o cuadrado, o un cilindro, o lo que sea, con tal de que mantenga su sección a lo largo de su altura. 

Para los que usamos el sistema métrico decimal, la lluvia se expresa en _milímetros_. Por más que 200 mm sea exactamente igual a 20 cm o 2 dm o 0,2 m, siempre se habla de _milímetros_. En mi zona llueve alrededor de 1600 mm anuales, y nadie osaría decir 1,6 m de lluvia


----------



## ComicMonster

Ahá; oído cocina. Milímetros al canto, pues.

Muchas gracias, Hakuna Matata   

CM


----------



## Aviador

En Chile también hablamos de milímetros de lluvia. Sin embargo, en España es usual expresar lo mismo en litros por metro cuadrado. Un litro por metro cuadrado equivale a un milímetro en un pluviómetro estándar. No me parece que en ningún otro país hispanohablante se use esa medida.
Un pluviómetro estándar tiene un área de recepción de lluvia de 200 cm2 que alimenta un tubo graduado con una sección de 2 cm2. La graduación vertical de este tubo puede ser en milímetros o pulgadas y por eso siempre una pulgada de lluvia equivaldrá a 25,4 milímetros.


----------



## ComicMonster

Luego, en ese pluviómetro (y suponiendo que sea estándar, o sea igual en Estados Unidos), 8 pulgadas serían 8 x 25,4 = 203,2 mm. La pregunta era: ¿cómo expresar eso en litros por metro cuadrado?

Aunque ya estoy resignado, tampoco he perdido la esperanza.  

CM


----------



## Aviador

Lo digo en mi intervención anterior:


Aviador said:


> […] Un litro por metro cuadrado equivale a un milímetro en un pluviómetro estándar. […]


Por lo tanto, 203,2 mm equivalen a 203, 2 litros por m2.


----------



## ComicMonster

Ajá! Eso es lo que yo buscaba.  Mil gracias, Aviador; doy por supuesto que es correcto. Esto ya sirve de orientación para los españoles de la península (y como acabo de comprobar hoy mismo, también para los franceses de Francia, que hablan de "_litres par metre carré_"). Simplemente imagina por un instante que te dicen que un coche hace 25 kilómetros por galón.  Para los españoles ibéricos, eso no nos da idea del consumo del vehículo; necesitamos que alguien nos diga que consume, digamos, diez litros a los cien (kilómetros) —las cifras no son equivalentes, es sólo un ejemplo, pero ya te haces idea—.

Bueno, gracias otra vez…

Allá me voy ya mismo a poner mis "200 litros por metro cuadrado" en la traducción…

[PS: Por cierto, sólo una cosa más: ¿dirías que 200 litros de lluvia por metro cuadrado al año es mucho o poco? Lo digo porque el dato se ofrece en el libro como indicación de lo árida que es la región —vale, en realidad podría enredarme yo mismo a buscar tablas pluviométricas comparadas en plan Sahara y Amazonas, pero ya que estamos…—]

Ciao!

CM


----------



## Mastoc

Para el desierto de Arica es mucho y para Filipinas es poco.


----------



## Vampiro

Para el desierto en Arica eso es una inundación y provocaría un verdadero desastre.
_


----------



## ComicMonster

O sea, que una zona con ese volumen anual de precipitaciones tendría un aspecto "árido" y su agricultura no sería precisamente de las más fáciles… Si esto es así, todo indica que hemos dado en el clavo.

Gracias a todos,

CM


----------

